# اقتراح فى مسابقات فى الكتاب المقدس وارجو الرد



## مارى ام يوسف (1 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح

ايه رايكوا يا احبائى فى المسيح بدل ما تكون الاسئله عشوائيه فى الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد ناخذ سفر سفر ندرسه ويتم فيه وضع الاسئله بحيث اننا نلم بالكتاب المقدس باكمله نالتفاصيل وممكن كمان نعمل مكس من العهدين مع بعض يعنى ناخد سفر عهد قديم وسفر عهد جديد  وكمان نتعرف على النبؤات الموجوده فى العهد القديم عن السيد المسيح ومش مشهوره وكمان احنا لو شفنا العهد القديم حنلاقيه عباره عن مجموعه فوازير حلها العهد الجديد فايه رايكوا اتمنى الرد ونبدا ننفذ الاقتراح ده      واشكركوا


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح فى مسابقات فى الكتاب المقدس وارجو الرد*

اقتراح جميل اوى يا مارى
وحاسة ان الاستفاده منه هاتبقى اكبر
لما نشوف باقى الاراء​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح 
اقتراح جيد 
كليم


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2008)

حالياً لا توجد لدينا كمية كبيرة من الأسئلة لاستمرارية المواضيع.


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (3 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح
ها يا جماعه فين الباقى عايزه اعرف الاراء ويا ريت نبدا ندرس الكتاب المقدس بسرعه لان دراسه الكلمه لها فوائد كتيره اوى منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ان فكر الانسان يبقى دايما مشغول بربنا بالتالى مايبقاش فيه وقت لاى فكر شرير يدخل الانسان كمان فى الصلاه بيبقى حلو اوى لما نيجى نصلى يكون بايات ووعود ربنا اداها لنا فى الكتاب زى مثلا يجدد مثل النسر شبابك ده فى الحياه الروحيه وامثله تانيه كتير اوى
وشكرا لجينا وكليم على الرد وصلوا اننا نبدا بسرعه
ماى روك طالما ان مفيش اسئله نبدا الدراسه فى الاسفار وحتلاقى الاسئله نازله ترف من حيث لاتدرى ولا تعلم 
ونشوف اراء باقى الاعضاء

      ان احبنى احد يحفظ كلامى ويحبه ابى واليه ناتى وعنده نصنع منزلا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح فى مسابقات فى الكتاب المقدس وارجو الرد*

هو أقترح جميل يا مارى ومفيد جدا 

بس بصراحة انا شايفة ان من الصعب جدا تحقيقه 

وخصوصا ان الشخصيات اللى بتدخل موضوع المسابقة ده معروفين جدا 

وباقى الاعضاء مفيش حد بيشارك للآسف...​


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (4 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح 
شكرا يا مرمر لمرورك وردك بس انا عايزه اقولك ان الموضوع يستحق علشان حقيقى حنستفيد جدا ومع الوقت اعتقد ان العدد حيبقى اكتر


----------



## نوسو (16 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام الرب معنا جميعا بالنسبه لاقتراح الدراسه و الاسئله فانا مواقه جدا لان ده هايدينا فرصه نقرا في الانجيل و ندرس ونحفظ و كلمة الرب هي الغذاء للنفس و الروح:crazy_pil


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (16 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مع مارى فى الراى بس ياريت الكل يشارك والعضو الى هيقول او يعمل حاجه غلط من حق الاداره تتخذ قرارا  معاه
ولكن الفكره جميله اوى


----------

